# Is o2 website down since yesterday?



## whackin (29 Jul 2010)

Is o2 website down since yesterday? I've been trying to access this website since yesterday but I'm getting no where. Anyone having similar problems?


----------



## theresa1 (29 Jul 2010)

Just used it to send a webtext - no problem.


----------



## whackin (29 Jul 2010)

that's strange! I can't get into it from any of my devices! Anyone any idea why that might happen?


----------



## theresa1 (29 Jul 2010)

Maybe if you have a firewall it is blocking it. You could try clearing your browsing history,cookies -maybe power all your equipment down and re-try after that.


----------



## gipimann (30 Jul 2010)

I've had the same problem - haven't been able to access o2 online from home for the past 2 days, but can access the site during working hours!    I did a search on boards.ie and similar problems have been reported there.


----------

